# Webbrowser in Java



## MarcusS (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 
fürs Studium muss ich einen Webbrowser mit Java schreiben, der folgendes können soll:
- HTML4.0 Standard
- Frames
- Formulare
- Proxi
Für das gesamte Projekt habe ich knappe zwei Wochen Zeit! Also definitiv zu wenig Zeit um einen HTML Parser in Java selbst zu schreiben.


Jetzt bin ich auf zwei Möglichkeiten gestoßen:
1. Verwendung der Klasse JEditorPane 
    Nachteil: unterstützt nur HTML3.2 

2. Einbinden von Gecko.
    Nachteil: dauert zu lange mich dort einzuarbeiten 


Kennt jemand Beispiele oder ein OpenSource Projekt, das die Gecko Layout Engine benutzt? 

Gibt es vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit die JEditorPane anzupassen so dass sie html4.0 versteht?

Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die ich noch nicht berücksichtigt habe?

Thnxs Marcus


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mai 2005)

Du kannst komplett IE oder Mozilla einbetten, die dazu auf dem jeweiligen Rechner installiert sein müssen. Dazu kannst du z.B. JDIC oder JExplorer benutzen.

https://jdic.dev.java.net/
http://www.jniwrapper.com/


----------



## perdian (23. Mai 2005)

SWT bietet bereits eine sehr komplexe und gute Browser-Komponente an:

http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-SWT-browser-widget/browser.html


----------



## MarcusS (23. Mai 2005)

Also SWT dürfen wir leider NICHT verwenden. Das ist dem Prof zu einfach!!
Und das mit dem IE oder Mozilla einbetten ist auch nicht das wahre!

Es sollte schon beinahe an "Marke Eigenbau" rankommen...

noch Ideen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Mai 2005)

http://www.xsmiles.org/index.html

versuch doch mal, das einzubetten....

dürfte dem Prof recht sein...


----------



## Stefan1200 (25. Mai 2005)

Ein Browser mit den Features Marke Eigenbau? Wie lange habt Ihr dafür Zeit? Das wird nicht ohne...


----------



## MarcusS (25. Mai 2005)

haben ca 3 Wochen Zeit dafür, neben den regulären Vorlesungen und einem weiterem Projekt!!! also alles recht stressig


----------

